# P229 Hammer Spring Replacement



## Rmingram (Feb 20, 2015)

I have an older p229. From like 1994 and I need to replace the hammer spring (main spring) are there any suggestions as to which one I should purchase? I would like one with less of poundage pull on the double action if at all possible.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I would probably buy a spring kit from Wolf. Something similar to this, after confirming the correct part no. For your specific Sig.

Wolff Hammer Spring Pack Sig Sauer P225 P226 P228 P229 P220 Above SN

I assume this will be a "range" gun. If not, be aware that reducing spring weight can result in light primer strikes and therefore create potential reliability issues.

If you haven't detail stripped the 229 before, Top Gun Supply sells a very good video done by Chris Orndorff, and a Sig Armorers tool makes the job a little easier too. It has the proper hollow ground screwdriver tip for the grip panels, a tip for replacing the mainspring (on some models) and a tip to easily remove/ replace the extractor and also to remove/replace the sear spring.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rmingram (Feb 20, 2015)

This will not be a Range Firearm. It is a carry firearm. I just want to reduce the heavy double action pull rate.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Wolff is what I'd go with also. How long have you owned the gun? You may want to consider sending it to Sig for a full service package. I just sent my 1987 P226 in for that very service.


----------



## Rmingram (Feb 20, 2015)

I have had the gun since the early 90's. I just had it gone through here locally. Just want to replace the spring.


----------



## Rmingram (Feb 20, 2015)

GCBHM said:


> Wolff is what I'd go with also. How long have you owned the gun? You may want to consider sending it to Sig for a full service package. I just sent my 1987 P226 in for that very service.


How long did it take?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I just sent it off, but they said they'd have it back to me in about three weeks. Have a look at their custom shop on their sight. They offer a number of services you may be interested in. The full service package includes a full detail strip, ultrasonic cleaning, replacing all worn springs, reassembly and greased to factory specs, and tested to prove it works. Shipping is steep at $55 round trip, but the over all price is worth the cost of peace of mind for me. FSP is $84.95, so total cost is $139.95. It was worth it to me.


----------



## Rmingram (Feb 20, 2015)

Well since I had all that done recently I will look into doing that next time. But I do want to replace the Main Spring.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Wolff! LOL


----------



## Rmingram (Feb 20, 2015)

GCBHM said:


> Wolff! LOL


Is Wolff a bad idea?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

No, that's what I looked at doing before I decided to send it to Sig. I'd go with Wolff...that was just a feeble attempt at dog/wolf humor.


----------

